# Are you going to buy an iPad Mini?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's inevitable, The debut is coming very soon

Will you be buy one?

I didn't want to make a poll, Usually people comment more than they vote anyways.

(If you do a search of ehMac, You'll find I mentioned the iPad Mini eons ago as well,
Well maybe not eons ago, But before most people would have thought Apple would have built one)


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Since our toddler has basically usurped one of ours, I'll likely get one for myself leaving a full size iPad for my wife and son.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I sure hope they give it a different name. How about an iPod Maxi, for example?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> I sure hope they give it a different name. How about an iPod Maxi, for example?


The connotations of a "Maxi Pad" is a little disturbing,
Also sure to cause a lot of riddling on YouTube for sure.

Most likely Apple will call it the iPad Mini to save itself from a bit of riddling at least.
(Although, MiniPad's are used quite regularly on "light days")

:lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Crap, pure crap.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> Crap, pure crap.


Coming from the guy that has bought too much already,
I know, I'm in the same position, Apple always times these things for the young.
The ones that can spurt up the money to buy these things,
Us Yuppies, Guppies, Boomers are fading away...
They are hoping the new unnamed gens will take over.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't have need for one but yes I'll likely buy one at some point in the next couple of years...


----------



## novavon (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll probably go for the mid spec with LTE (If available). I read lots and the iPad gets a little to heavy after a while.
Thought of getting the kindle paperwhite but they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Something I never quite understood in the rationale for not building smaller iPad was Steve's assertion that the 7 inch tablets were too small for touch usefulness, while at the same time people have been buying and using iPhones and iPod Touches without too many problems and they have much smaller screen. Maybe Steve was wrong on this but just didn't want to admit it. As long as they maintain the same quality standards as for their other iOS devices, I'm sure they'll sell like hotcakes.

Just some word other than Mini or it makes Apple sound more like followers than leaders, since it's the term being used for many months now. Too big to be a nano...iPadlet is too goofy...new new iPad is confusing...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'd buy one if it were a competitive price, but knowing Apple it'll likely be $100-200 more than the competition.

But then again, I have absolutely ZERO need for one. I'm perfectly happy with my MBA.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Rumoured at around $329 for the entry level so not really that cheap, especially when they're targeting cheaper tablets like the Kindle Fire.

I, for one, welcome our insect overlords... Wait, I mean, I, for one, will probably *not* get one.... Unless of course I play with one in store and decide I must have it.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I doubt I'll get one, already have an ipad and an iphone... don't really have a need for something in-between myself. I can easily see the market for that size of device is out there though, I know plenty of people that think an ipad is too big for their needs...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Hard to know if I'd buy one given that exactly NO specs on this are official and we don't even know for a fact that the Oct 23 event will even be ABOUT this product (though of course it's very likely).

So I plan on waiting and seeing what they are offering. I'm plenty happy with my Retina iPad but could see room for this device (mostly for the wife) if the price is reasonable.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

> Are you going to buy an iPad Mini?



No


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not for myself, both of my children have been saving money from their paper route. They have iPods which are a few years old and are looking for something a little bit bigger. 

Since they don't have free reign on their iPods, they're still in good condition so will sell those beforehand. 

Who knows maybe they'll choose one of the new iPods instead.

I hope Apples pricing doesn't come in higher than the competition. I realize they most likely will, but if they price it close, I think they will absolutely destroy competition. 

Most people I know who bought a smaller tablet - a lower price than the iPad was the only reason. 

Cheers
Keebler


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Probably will, but I'll firstly have to see if the 1024 by 768 resolution on it's smaller screen makes it uncomfortable for my not so great eyesight.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

Nope. Just bought the new iPod touch for my pocket & use the macbook pro at home. 
I got the 3th gen iPad for my wife in the spring which she uses a lot, but I don't see a niche that an iPad of any size would fill for me.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

My answer is no, I will not buy a Teensy iPad. 

I will buy my first iPod Touch (5th). I do not own a cell phone and like the idea of a small camera - note taking - book reading in line ups/waiting rooms, having measurements for projects at hand when shopping and stored maps to use when close to destination.

Maybe the itty bitty iPad would fit in purse - not as portable as a Touch. Found an old hard case glasses case that will hold the new iPod Touch protectively. Currently own an iPad and use it only a couple of times a week. I think I will use an iPod Touch (5) much more.


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

Thinking of getting my grandmother one for Christmas. She's largely avoided all things internet, and this might be the device that could change that. It's a bit of a gamble though, but the expected lower price point reduced the risk. Worst case scenario it'll become an expensive crossword machine...


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I would say no but I have said that before. I'll wait and see.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

I bought the original iPad on launch and of all the Apple products I have purchased over the years, it was made obsolete the quickest. After iOS 5 it is too slow to be useful for my needs, and the fact that Apple never pushed out an update to improve performance was really disconcerting. Some features in iOS 6 like iMessage unification with Apple ID, and some mail enhancements as well as improvements to core apps like Reminders could have been pushed out. Based on this experience alone I will definitely be skipping the iPad Mini for at least a year or two. I realize tech turns over and no one ever promised us updates, but the single biggest problem I have with the original iPad is that it doesn't do the things that I bought it for even close to as well as it did when I bought it. The lag and crashing is ridiculous. No amount of restoring has helped. I have bought first gen products before, but this was the first time I really got burned. I know that RAM was a limitation, but Apple should have left us on iOS 4 or have given us a method to rollback. In any case, until the iPad Mini has a Retina display, decent enough memory, and a processor close to par with the iPad maxi, I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

egremont said:


> My answer is no, I will not buy a Teensy iPad.
> 
> I will buy my first iPod Touch (5th). I do not own a cell phone and like the idea of a small camera - note taking - book reading in line ups/waiting rooms, having measurements for projects at hand when shopping and stored maps to use when close to destination.
> 
> Maybe the itty bitty iPad would fit in purse - not as portable as a Touch. Found an old hard case glasses case that will hold the new iPod Touch protectively. Currently own an iPad and use it only a couple of times a week. I think I will use an iPod Touch (5) much more.


It may not be as teensy itty-bitty as you think it will be. If the current iPad @ 9.7 inches diagonally gives you a surface area of about, say 70sq. inches, then a 7.8 inch diagonal smaller iPad would yield a SA of about 43 sq. inches (about 60%). Compare that to the SA of the new iPhone/iPod Touch of about 8 sq. inches, and you can see that there may well be a market for people who not only want something a little less expensive but also a little easier to hold in one hand. People seem to be able to read and do stuff on their iP/iPT's just fine despite the small screen. The big question will be retinal display and camera quality at a lower price. Apple isn't in this game to lose money.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

 Dumpling;1226530 said:


> I bought the original iPad on launch and of all the Apple products I have purchased over the years, it was made obsolete the quickest. After iOS 5 it is too slow to be useful for my needs, and the fact that Apple never pushed out an update to improve performance was really disconcerting. Some features in iOS 6 like iMessage unification with Apple ID, and some mail enhancements as well as improvements to core apps like Reminders could have been pushed out. Based on this experience alone I will definitely be skipping the iPad Mini for at least a year or two. I realize tech turns over and no one ever promised us updates, but the single biggest problem I have with the original iPad is that it doesn't do the things that I bought it for even close to as well as it did when I bought it. The lag and crashing is ridiculous. No amount of restoring has helped. I have bought first gen products before, but this was the first time I really got burned. I know that RAM was a limitation, but Apple should have left us on iOS 4 or have given us a method to rollback. In any case, until the iPad Mini has a Retina display, decent enough memory, and a processor close to par with the iPad maxi, I wouldn't even consider it.


Interesting. My daughters both use their iPad 1's (purchased two and a half years ago) everyday all the time with no complaints. All depends what you're expecting, I guess.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

@fjnusic, yeah it sounds like a rant but it has been a miserable experience. Based on just my experience though I will opt to wait. The mini will be a smash success, and despite what Steve said (I think he was just being coy), the market for it is going to be huge. No doubt Apple will marginalize this device carefully to lessen the blow of cannibalization of the larger sibling. For that reason alone, waiting for the Mini to mature is what I am going to do. It will eventually be irresistible.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> If the current iPad @ 9.7 inches diagonally gives you a surface area of about, say 70sq. inches, then a 7.8 inch diagonal smaller iPad would yield a SA of about 43 sq. inches (about 60%).


... and this is why everything will be 40% smaller on the iPad mini (since they are both the same resolution, 1024 x 768), hopefully that won't be a problem as I would really like to get one.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I skipped every iPad until now. This is the iPad I was waiting for.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

If it's between the $200 to $250 range then yes, if it isn't then I might spend a bit more and get the regular iPad. I read on another forum it's suppose to be called iPad air.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

daniels said:


> If it's between the $200 to $250 range then yes, if it isn't then I might...


My birthday is in a couple weeks, I think I'll get one for myself.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a little conflicted on the mini. I will have to wait until everything is announced tomorrow before I make a decision. Given the aspect ratio I think the 7.85" screen would fit my usage better and it isn't that much of a trade off to the 9.7" screen of the original iPad.

Visual TV Size Comparison : 9.7 inch 4x3 display vs 7.85 inch 4x3 display

Compare this to an Android tablet with 7" 16x10 screen.
Visual TV Size Comparison : 7 inch 16x10 display vs 7.85 inch 4x3 display

My biggest concern is if they decide to use a less powerful processor so that the iPad still has a speed advantage over the mini.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Pricing leaked? I think a P107 Better is in store for me... I'm guessing that's a wireless 32 GB.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I think I will hand my iPad 2 down to family and pick up a iPad mini IF they are released. I like having a device bigger then my iPhone, but sometimes wish I had something a bit smaller then the iPad 2. 

If it doesnt have a retina screen I may hold off and wait till one is released. Its a world of difference with a retina display.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

My wife finds the current iPad a bit too big an wants something smaller. So, assuming the specs vs price is acceptable, I think odds are good one will be under the Christmas tree. Might even get to spend time with my iPad after that...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> People seem to be able to read and do stuff on their iP/iPT's just fine despite the small screen.


I'd be surprised if many people read as much, or as comfortably, on their iPhones and iPods as they do on their iPads, Kindles, etc. Personally I read "just fine" on the iPhone when it's a short piece, but I still can't imagine taking on a large novel on one.

That's the number one reason I will consider the smaller iPad (not sure yet when, or if, I will actually buy). I've always found the 9.7" models a tad too big and heavy for my taste, so assuming the rumours about the form factor are accurate, this one will be tempting. 



fjnmusic said:


> The big question will be retinal display and camera quality at a lower price. Apple isn't in this game to lose money.


I'd be willing to bet there will be no Retina display this time around. Skipping it allows savings on too many dimensions: thickness, battery life and cost. 

Less certain about the camera, but I won't be surprised if it's closer to that in the iPhone 4s than the iPhone 5.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Pricing leaked? I think a P107 Better is in store for me... I'm guessing that's a wireless 32 GB.


If the entry level price is 329 that's a deal breaker for me. Unless its $329 for the 32gb model and they release 64gb and 128gb at higher price points...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I was interested until they said 1024x768 resolution so i'll be picking up the iPad 4th gen instead!


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking at the specs I think I'll pass on the mini unless they price it ridiculously low.

edit: priced at $329 like the rumours suggested. Definite pass. I will wait to see what the next Mini looks like.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I was thinking about this for my wife for work travelling that way I can use the iPad for Skype. It's better for mobility.


I am fine with the specs, it's the compromise needed to reach a particular price points. I wished they could push the price to at least $299, and while that is no kindle fire price, I believe it will be a better product.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

They should have priced it at $299...they'll easily make up any loss with app sales etc but IMO they can do what they want as demand will FAR out weigh production for awhile esp. with Christmas coming up.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> They should have priced it at $299...they'll easily make up any loss with app sales etc ..../QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think they would lose money.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Makes me think about buying one, esp. the mobility and size.


----------



## DarrenHD (Jul 28, 2010)

 Dumpling;1226530 said:


> I bought the original iPad on launch and of all the Apple products I have purchased over the years, it was made obsolete the quickest. After iOS 5 it is too slow to be useful for my needs, and the fact that Apple never pushed out an update to improve performance was really disconcerting. Some features in iOS 6 like iMessage unification with Apple ID, and some mail enhancements as well as improvements to core apps like Reminders could have been pushed out. Based on this experience alone I will definitely be skipping the iPad Mini for at least a year or two. I realize tech turns over and no one ever promised us updates, but the single biggest problem I have with the original iPad is that it doesn't do the things that I bought it for even close to as well as it did when I bought it. The lag and crashing is ridiculous. No amount of restoring has helped. I have bought first gen products before, but this was the first time I really got burned. I know that RAM was a limitation, but Apple should have left us on iOS 4 or have given us a method to rollback. In any case, until the iPad Mini has a Retina display, decent enough memory, and a processor close to par with the iPad maxi, I wouldn't even consider it.


Agreed...and that is why I left my iPad1 on 4.3.3. It runs great. It's really too bad the iPad1 was sort of abandoned so quickly. I still like mine and you are right, they could have put more software updates out for it.

But it's typical for Apple to dump stuff and not look backwards.

For me - and the iPad Mini....I like the size, but what I don't like what Apple is doing (which they do also for the iPods) is put slower processors in them.

Give me an iPod Touch with an A6 cpu. Give me an iPad Mini with an A6X. Don't give me a new product with last years's recycled (now feeling slow) CPU.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

@Darren HD, I agree but it is a trend that will continue. I wish Apple wasn't so insecure about leveraging the "lower" end. Having said that. I can imagine all the iPad "3" customers fuming at the update today. Really bizarre. I love the Mini but until it has a chip and RAM that will let it run well for longer than a couple years, I won't consider it. As Apple gives the iPhone chip priority, the developers move towards making their apps for it. That leaves people with a relatively new device lacking features in apps. Next year's Mini will have a Retina Display, A6 chip, and a $299 starting price.


----------



## pricha00 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking at the refurb store for another $70 I can get retina display and full warranty, I really don't see the portability issue pushing me to get the iPad mini. I feel for those hoping to unload the latest ones, I would think they will take a big hit on the resale market now.

Pat


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the third gen iPad, but I have to say I really like the iPad Mini (though I wish it was called the iPad Nano or something more cool). I like the finish of it and how it resembles the iPhone 5 moreso in terms of quality. Definitely piqued my interest, but given I already have an iPad I'll likely remain pragmatic and stick to it until there's a substantial upgrade with unique features to lure me to it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

No retina display, only $70 less than the full size = fail.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Finally an Apple product doomed by price alone. It had to happen sooner or later.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This will sell like hotcakes, you'll see. I don't have enough fingers to count the number of friends who say they are going to get one.


----------



## Briani (Apr 26, 2011)

I do not have any generation of ipad so I am planning to buy one for viewing movies. 
besides, i got the an email that macx dvd ripper pro is compitable for ipad mini and it is free now. just share this to u, maybe it is useful.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

As an iPad 3 and iPod touch 5th gen owner I'm hoping with the introduction of the Touch 5G and the iPad mini the user base for the A5 chip will remain significant, preventing Apple & developers from 'obsoleting' it too soon.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Finally an Apple product doomed by price alone. It had to happen sooner or later.


Hardly. If they priced it the same as a Kindle Fire they'd be losing money on each one sold, just like Amazon. They had no problem selling various sizes of iPods back in the day, and they'll have no problem selling these as well. The other 7 inch makers sell theirs for too low, which smacks of desperation.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I had been waiting to see the specs/price, but I think I will pass. I know a lot of people here are down on RIM but as far as 7" tablets go, the Playbook even being a over year old is a great piece of hardware. And at the prices they go for, they are a crazy value. I don't have access to every app I would like with it, but I can do 90% of what I want from a tablet. Plus it has a few things that no other tablet in that price range has like great stereo speakers and an HDMI out. Both make it great for taking travelling. What I have seen from the Mini isn't enough to convince me I'd be getting a huge upgrade.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Hardly. If they priced it the same as a Kindle Fire they'd be losing money on each one sold, just like Amazon. They had no problem selling various sizes of iPods back in the day, and they'll have no problem selling these as well. The other 7 inch makers sell theirs for too low, which smacks of desperation.


I agree, it is a strategy of market penetration.


I still think it is over priced at $329. If it were sold at $299 or less, maybe $279 it would be a better deal. You would be paying more than for other 7inch tablets, but given the hardware it would be better. Now, this is given that I do not know the associating costs of production and marketing etc.

Anyone else think the thin form factor of this and iPhones are being overhyped/played? We're not talking about an inch thick here. I might be one of the few who thought the iPad 3 was fine being a bit thicker.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

tdu said:


> I had been waiting to see the specs/price, but I think I will pass. I know a lot of people here are down on RIM but as far as 7" tablets go, the Playbook even being a over year old is a great piece of hardware. And at the prices they go for, they are a crazy value. I don't have access to every app I would like with it, but I can do 90% of what I want from a tablet. Plus it has a few things that no other tablet in that price range has like great stereo speakers and an HDMI out. Both make it great for taking travelling. What I have seen from the Mini isn't enough to convince me I'd be getting a huge upgrade.


I also think that the playbook is a great value, it works well, albeit a bit getting to learn the bezel swipes and the sluggish start times. RIM is trying to penetrate the market based on price, so they are definitely losing money on this. I like it better than any android tablet so far, but I wish I could use Skype and syncing contacts and calendars is a hassle.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

ertman said:


> I also think that the playbook is a great value, it works well, albeit a bit getting to learn the bezel swipes and the sluggish start times. RIM is trying to penetrate the market based on price, so they are definitely losing money on this. I like it better than any android tablet so far, but I wish I could use Skype and syncing contacts and calendars is a hassle.


Ya i definitely try to avoid restarting it as much as possible. Luckily I rarely need to. The battery life is decent, and it's fine left in standby for very long periods. It's definitely not without some shortcomings, but overall it's pretty nice and has a few things going for it that other tablets don't have.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I wonder how long Canadians can expect to wait for a 4G iPad Mini...

Thinking of heading down to the US to grab one maybe.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm on the fence but then I watch all the hands-on videos and read through all the specs and I think it's going to be exactly what I want out of a tablet. I love the iPad 3rd gen but it's too big and heavy to read laying down on the couch or in bed. I think I'm going to hold the Mini and it will sell itself.

It's thinner than the iPhone 5!


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

iheartmac said:


> I'm on the fence but then I watch all the hands-on videos and read through all the specs and I think it's going to be exactly what I want out of a tablet. I love the iPad 3rd gen but it's too big and heavy to read laying down on the couch or in bed. I think I'm going to hold the Mini and it will sell itself.
> 
> It's thinner than the iPhone 5!


I can tell you owning a 7" tablet, I think they are a great size. I love being able to hold it in one hand to read while lying down. And it's a nice size to toss in my glove box or bag when travelling.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Not me I'm not getting a mini. By the spring they will probably have an upgrade to it. Making me feel like a bozo for rushing out to buy a new idea.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ertman said:


> I also think that the playbook is a great value, it works well, albeit a bit getting to learn the bezel swipes and the sluggish start times. RIM is trying to penetrate the market based on price, so they are definitely losing money on this. I like it better than any android tablet so far, but I wish I could use Skype and syncing contacts and calendars is a hassle.


For me and many like me, no iTunes=fail.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I have to admit, the mini looks far more attractive than I thought it would but seeing as it's a miniaturized iPad 2, I'd rather have the screen real-estate of the iPad. Otherwise I don't see why I'd ever want to carry around a device slightly larger than the new iphone.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

<sarcastic fanboy>Yeah, Apple has no experience with appropriately pricing new products that fill out existing product lines, and always screws up its pricing by trying to avoid cannibalizing itself. This situation has no parallels to the somewhat successful iPod mini (smaller, with way less storage than the nearest iPod, but a measly $50 less). And of course, Apple never succeeds where there's an existing market with lower-cost competitors.</sarcastic fanboy> 

I've been burned a few times predicting Apple flops, most notably the iPhone. And I well remember how the iPad drew a lot of uninterested "meh, so it's a big iPod touch" and "bah, tablets have no use outside of a few small business niches, nobody's going to buy this" from the faithful.

Taking the safe bet on this one: this thing is going to be a huge seller.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

iMatt said:


> Taking the safe bet on this one: this thing is going to be a huge seller.


I agree 100% I also have a feeling that it could be one of their biggest sellers. I know lots of people here are holding off or not getting one at all but I can't wait to see the numbers come next Keynote.


----------



## Chagwa (Apr 23, 2009)

Already have an iPad 2 and a supermini iPad, oops I meant iphone 5 , so I don't see myself getting an Ipad mini anytime soon.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

We should do a poll: Who is going to go in debt to buy an iPad mini?


----------



## TaniaDasher (Oct 26, 2012)

me too. will buy one!


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

I bit, in all aspects it will be an upgrade over my 1st gen wifi 16gb (unless you consider smaller size a downgrade). I went with the black 16gb wifi, ordered right after midnight last night so I hope to be in the first batch of shipments.


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

Already have an iPad 3 and iPhone 5. The non-retina screen is a turn off for me since I am a professional photographer and love retina displays to show off my portfolio


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I think I'll pass, thanks anyway:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I wonder if the black ones will scratch as easily as the iPhone 5s do.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

SINC said:


> I think I'll pass, thanks anyway:


I get it, but I didn't know the Kindle Fire comes with iOS and Apples support/service. 

I get so annoyed with spec oriented people, does everyone believe the amazing gas milage that the car manu's tout?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

imnothng said:


> I get it, but I didn't know the Kindle Fire comes with iOS and Apples support/service.
> 
> I get so annoyed with spec oriented people, does everyone believe the amazing gas milage that the car manu's tout?


I agree. Its less about specs now for me then how it works. 

Would I like a retina display in an iPad Mini? Sure, and I am surprised they didn't do that. It does not change the fact that its a device that would suit my needs, and fits in with the Apple eco system (iTunes, Apple TV, iTunes Match). If I was not using this eco system, then I would shop around more, and see what else is out there, but I do use it and really enjoy it and find it does "just work" simply, easily and in my mind not suffering in quality.

If I was just looking at processor speed and price, I would not be using a Mac at all.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

+1


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

imnothng said:


> I get it, but I didn't know the Kindle Fire comes with iOS and Apples support/service.
> 
> I get so annoyed with spec oriented people, does everyone believe the amazing gas milage that the car manu's tout?


I find that funny too with the cars, They even think we'll be impressed with Miles Per Gallon,
Even though we are Metric in Canada and measured by number of Litres per 100 km nowadays.

But, Yeah, Back to the topic,
Comparisons don't work with Mac users, You can't transfer your large collection of stuff to a Kindle.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kloan said:


> I wonder if the black ones will scratch as easily as the iPhone 5s do.


I'd guess yes. Do the Black iPod Touch 5th Gens scratch easily?



SINC said:


> I think I'll pass, thanks anyway:


To each their own, but there's already one obvious mislead in the Amazon Ad - and that's the "Mono Speaker". iPad Mini has a stereo speakers, it's been confirmed. The reviews of the iPad Mini also compare it to the Kindle Fire HD and say that the iPad Mini feels like a usable tablet. The Kindle Fire feels like a Digital Sales Portal into the Amazon Ecosystem. 

Plus there's this:
Copy editing Amazon's Kindle Fire vs. iPad mini ad | iMore.com


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> ...
> Comparisons don't work with Mac users, You can't transfer your large collection of stuff to a Kindle.


My big issue with this is companies lock you into their product ecosystem, and often succeed through this proprietary strategy versus creating the better product/User experience. Its a good-ish business decision, but we are left with inferior ability to use technology effectively and efficiently. This is not a comment about Apple, many companies are guilty of this. The problem I have is that I can't get the product to integrate into a workflow because of proprietary software/hardware/formats.

I am still waiting for better integration between Apple products, it's getting better, but I hate the requirement to use iCloud for some increased functionality if working on a home network.

iPad mini > kindle fire
iPad mini < kindle fire hd + $130 *

* obviously dependant on required needs.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

wonderings said:


> ...
> 
> If I was just looking at processor speed and price, I would not be using a Mac at all.


Most of the time yes, and some times no. But I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the only thing the Kindle HD has over the iPad Mini is the higher pixel density and cheaper price. Form factor, usability, quality of materials, etc the iPad wins hands down.

The Kindle is really just a means to get people to spend more of their money with Amazon (movies, etc), where the iPad offers a lot more function than just a marketplace for content.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I compare price vs specs in order to decide if the device is over priced for what it is. There is no comparison between the Kindle and the iPad for me. I have no need for something that is just a reader or something that I have to buy other software for, or is not an Apple Technology.

That being said, I do not rush out and buy something just cause it has an Apple logo on it. Apple has had plenty of stinkers and many many items that were over priced and under powered. My wife wants a smaller size tablet for herself, and if I like it (price vs quality) I will buy it for her. If I don't think it is worth it, she can buy it for herself or wait for a better version.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I hope no one went to Best Buy, I called a store to check on stock and they said they never got any, the hurricane has put a damper on distribution.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Played with one at the Apple store today and it's really hard not to buy one now. I'm still going to hold out for the retina version probably coming out next year.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

jhuynh said:


> Played with one at the Apple store today and it's really hard not to buy one now. I'm still going to hold out for the retina version probably coming out next year.


Yeah, they are sweet little guys aren't they? Super-light and super-cute. Seemed snappy and responsive and didn't notice too much difference in the display between my retina 3rd Gen and the Mini, but I wasn't holding them side by side.

Another plus, was that the back of the Black one I was holding didn't seem to be especially prone to scratches, but then again I wasn't trying to drag my keys across it or anything (especially since the Apple Store guy was standing RIGHT beside me hah).


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

jhuynh said:


> Played with one at the Apple store today and it's really hard not to buy one now. I'm still going to hold out for the retina version probably coming out next year.


A big plus one. If it was retina I would have went and bought one today.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Checked one out at Eaton Centre today. Couldn't handle one (the crowd around them was huge) but ogled one in the window for a while. Screen seems nice; not perfect, you can see pixels in text, but only when you're really looking for them. I'll admit my eyes aren't so good that I can readily tell the difference between a retina and non-retina iPad, so for me I think this is perfect. The form factor is amazing. Small, thin. I love the smaller bezel around the sides, too. The screen almost feels bigger because of that, even though it's obviously not.

I'm very excited for mine to come in Late November. Looking forward to finding out what that means, exactly. Here's hoping it's more like the 20th than the 30th.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

imnothng said:


> A big plus one. If it was retina I would have went and bought one today.


If it was retina, they probably wouldn't have been pricing it at $329.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Got to play with one for a bit today. I'm tempted to sell my iPad 2 and replace it with a mini because I like the 8" size quite a bit. I doubt I'd get enough by selling my iPad 2 to finance a 64GB Mini though, and I need a 64 GB model to fit all the books/magazines/comics that I read.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I bought my iPad Mini without having played with one yet. I love it though. I thought the non retina display would've hindered newspaper reading but I can read the Globe & Mail unzoomed no problems. This is the iPad I was waiting for all these years.
True story, I told my wife I wanted an iPad Mini, she asked, isn't that an iPhone? Now that she's actually seen mine, she wants one too eventually. 


Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I'm on the fence with this iPad mini. A co-worker had one on Friday and I briefly got to try it out. Yes, it's nice, and I think (not sure yet) that I can over look the non-retina.

Part of me says to pick up the iPad 4 this year and hope that next year will usher in an iPad mini with retina. The larger one will be great for presentations and showing my portfolio, and the added speed will be a bonus. Of course, it's not so good for what I think I'd use it mostly for...surfing on the couch and reading in bed.

BTW, are most who are buying the iPad mini going wi-fi only? I would think given it's portable size that cellular would be a more popular option.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> If it was retina, they probably wouldn't have been pricing it at $329.


I'm so glad you said this. I'm tired of everyone not realizing that if it had a retina display, the price would be even closer to the full sized ipad.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

They will only double the resolution I think, 2048x1536 on a 7.9" display would be better than Retina display.

I never went for a full size iPad because being able to fit one in a coat pocket was important to me, an iPad is a waste of money if I can't have it everywhere with me.

I originally ordered a cellular model, but decided to save my $130 and tether to my iPhone. The only reason I wanted the cellular model was for the GPS capability.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

phuviano said:


> I'm so glad you said this. I'm tired of everyone not realizing that if it had a retina display, the price would be even closer to the full sized ipad.


Actually I think people were hoping a retina iPad mini would be $329-$349 and a non-retina one going for $249.

That might happen next year, but I think the expectations were heightened by rumour sites and the competition's aggressive pricing. Many had hoped Apple would simply wipe the entire 7" tablet space by pricing slightly above the competitors. 

They may yet still own the market with the current price, but it certainly was a bit of sticker shock to the general public, but not to those who know and follow Apple.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Would my Rogers Micro Sim in my original IPAD fit in the new Mini Ipad?


----------



## rg0r (Nov 14, 2007)

As a device the ipad mini is great... 32gb version is just perfect for my needs.... The os itself could use some new features / updates... Its feeling stale.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Would my Rogers Micro Sim in my original IPAD fit in the new Mini Ipad?


Not if it's a Micro-sim. The iPad Mini uses Nano-Sim (smaller than Micro) cards.

Apple (Canada) - iPad mini - Technical specifications

A transfer from the Micro to the Nano is simple, But Rogers will want to charge you $10 for the new nano-sim card while any Apple Store will gladly hand you one for free (and help you do the SIM transfer online).


----------



## rg0r (Nov 14, 2007)

So after touching my playbook I couldn't believe the difference in size.... Screen appears huge, 4x lighter, much smoother... Can't believe it took apple this long to come out with this. Love it.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

rg0r said:


> So after touching my playbook I couldn't believe the difference in size.... Screen appears huge, 4x lighter, much smoother... Can't believe it took apple this long to come out with this. Love it.


No disrespect intended, but if they had come out with it at the same time as the Playbook, it would have had many of the same compromises as the playbook, IMHO. Apple came out with it now because of competitor pressure, but also 'cause I bet they recently found out how to get it "right".


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

So anyone with a iPad Mini notice if the black model scratches like the iPhone 5 black finish? In check on out in the store for a few brief minutes it doesn't look like the same finish.


----------



## rg0r (Nov 14, 2007)

Mine is holding up fine. Ofcourse it would scratch if you were to run keys on it... But with regular usage it looks durable.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Mine's also holding up perfectly well. The back is covered in fingerprints but no scratches to report.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I went by Best Buy today to take a look at them. I really like it. My wife was considering a Kobo Glo for reading, but she is thinking about getting the iPad mini now.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I would buy one... if they ever get a white 16gb wi-fi model in stock.

I realize the 16gb of either colour is probably the most popular one because of price, but Apple must begin to meet demand. 

I know it's a problem any company would love to have, but frustration leads to a poor buying experience, and possibly leaving for another branded tablet. After all. isn't Apple suppose to be all about the user experience from the moment you set foot into a retail store?

(BTW, I have a gift card which I can only use at a retail store, otherwise I would order online. Another frustrating technicality.)


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

imnothng said:


> I went by Best Buy today to take a look at them. I really like it. My wife was considering a Kobo Glo for reading, but she is thinking about getting the iPad mini now.


Be warned. If reading is the primary intended activity, go with an e-paper based reader. Even the new "glow" models are easier on you for long reading sessions. 

I didn't think I'd like the iPad mini but it's now on my Christmas list. My only experience reading is with the full sized iPads. I've always found them to be too heavy for reading comfort in addition to being too multi-function and distracting. I eventually stopped reading long form materials. A couple months ago I bought a kindle (days before the paperwhite model came out). I now enjoy reading at all times of the day. An upside to the epaper tech is that it doesn't wind you up the way an LCD backlit display does. With the kindle I can read in bed and get tired enough to sleep while with the iPad I could never get to sleep easily if I read for a while at night. Obviously, the weight and size will be much less of an issue with the mini but the dedicated nature and screen tech of an ereader will still trump the iPad in my opinion.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I will still have my old Kobo for reading books, but the iPad Mini is just awesome for newspapers, magazines, kids books, and nighttime reading.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been reading exclusively on my iPad since the first day I got it. I never bought into the e readers. I use the Kindle app and read white text on black background.


----------



## rg0r (Nov 14, 2007)

Decided to return mine. Not having a file system is a pain to get anything done. My iphone will have to do for now, until i decide which Android tablet to get.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You're holding it wrong. 

Seriously, what do you need to do that needs a filing system?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Tried out an iPad Mini at London Drugs today. This thing is sweet! Impressed by how light it is, easy to hold for extended periods with one hand, screen resolution pretty darn nice for non-retina. Snappy, responsive, and Ghe Maps app is not near as bad as I thought it was going to be. Google Maps is not 100% either FWIW. Last night it gave me a location several blocks away from my actual destination. I predict they are going to sell a LOT of these puppies over Christmas, posing the biggest challenge to Microsoft Surface and the other 7" wanna-be tablets. None will come close for value for money spent.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

rg0r said:


> Decided to return mine. Not having a file system is a pain to get anything done. My iphone will have to do for now, until i decide which Android tablet to get.


there are apps that'll do what you want. and there's dropbox, icloud etc etc.

that said there are some sweet android tablets too if you're into that.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Tried out an iPad Mini at London Drugs today. This thing is sweet! Impressed by how light it is, easy to hold for extended periods with one hand, screen resolution pretty darn nice for non-retina. Snappy, responsive, and Ghe Maps app is not near as bad as I thought it was going to be. Google Maps is not 100% either FWIW. Last night it gave me a location several blocks away from my actual destination. I predict they are going to sell a LOT of these puppies over Christmas, posing the biggest challenge to Microsoft Surface and the other 7" wanna-be tablets. None will come close for value for money spent.


I finally got around to checking it out myself and I was really surprised by how good it really is. I will hold out for the Retina version as I really don't 'need' it right now, but this device wins you over in person. I wonder how good the iPad 5 will be once Apple incorporates the Mini's design language. After handling the Mini though, it will be my choice of iPad going forward.


----------

